# Great fantasy films?



## dwndrgn (Sep 26, 2003)

*Favorite Fantasy Films*

I've just been thinking about fantasy films and thought I'd share some of my favorites:

Krull (I don't know why I like this one, I can't even remember the story but I remember really enjoying it)
Dragonslayer
Dragonheart
The Beastmaster (this was all cheese, but my what abs that man had!  Plus, Rip Torn did a wonderful job as the baddie - and there were cool animals too!)
The Neverending Story (I have to say that I love children's movies of all kinds and this one happens to fill two places as a children's movie and a fantasy - even though a lot of the effects weren't the best, the story seemed to have been thoroughly thought-out.)
Clash of the Titans (history and fantasy and stop-motion animation - what more could you ask for?)
Sinbad (He's just a cool cat and the horribly acted fight scenes are a trip to watch)

That's enough for now...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 26, 2003)

Conan the Barbarian was a great concept - the soundtrack was excellent.

Heh, and those Sinbad films - you simply can't match them.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 26, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> Conan the Barbarian was a great concept - the soundtrack was excellent.
> 
> Heh, and those Sinbad films - you simply can't match them.


I forgot about Conan! I actually liked that one. I was especially intrigued by the goofy wizard/shaman character (or was that the second one? I'm not sure) he was quirky/wise/naive and he admitted that most of his stuff was mumbo jumbo. I'm afraid I don't remember the soundtrack at all. You know, I don't recall remembering the soundtrack of any film that wasn't a musical. Maybe it stays in the background because I don't focus on it. Great, next movie I watch I'll spend so much time thinking about the soundtrack that I'm going to forget to watch the film...

I loved those Sinbad films.  The horrible prop swords that you could see were flimsy and would wiggle when moved...the same cliff face shown several times throughout the movie (and others) as a different place, the caucasian people trying to be eastern with loads of make-up...

One of them (I've no idea which, they are all just one long film to me) has a statue of Vishnu that fights with about 20 baddies and I thought that even though the effects were rather shoddy, the choreography wasn't too bad.  Just trying to figure out how to choreograph one fighter with six (or eight?) arms against multiple foes makes my eyes cross.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 26, 2003)

Fantasy films....hmmmmmm.

Well, there's one I remember from my childhood that I really liked.  It was called "7 Faces of Dr. Lao", and concerned a very odd travelling circus, run by a very old and mysterious Chinese gentleman, in the Old West.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty old, from 1964, but it holds up well.  I just recently saw it again after years and years, and probably enjoyed it more than when I saw it as a child.

And then there's "Time Bandits" (1981), written by Terry Gilliam and Michael Palin.  Of course, we've already established, in other threads, my love of time-travel stories.  Mix that with the Pythoesque sensibility, and how could I not love it.

I don't know if you would classify this one as fantasy, as opposed to science fiction, but I think it's close enough: "Time After Time" (1979), in which H. G. Wells follows Jack the Ripper through time to contemporary San Francisco.  Yeah, I know, time travel again.

Another favorite of mine is "Field of Dreams" (1989).  This film got sold, in the States at least, as a baseball movie.  It is that, but more than that it's a wonderful fantasy about getting second chances.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 26, 2003)

I knew there was one I was forgetting.  I went off to do other things, and it suddenly popped back into my mind.

There's this odd little Barbra Streisand film called "On a Clear Day, You Can See Forever" (1970).  Yes, I said a Barbra Streisand film.  Wouldn't expect it, would you?  She plays a college student who goes to a psychiatrist to get help to quit smoking.  He hypnotizes her, and discovers she lived a past life in 19th century England.  It's a silly little film, a musical of all things, and it didn't get very good reviews, but it's fun and it's fantasy.  It also features Jack Nicholson in a supporting role as Streisand's brother, sort of.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 26, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I forgot about Conan! I actually liked that one. I was especially intrigued by the goofy wizard/shaman character (or was that the second one? I'm not sure) he was quirky/wise/naive and he admitted that most of his stuff was mumbo jumbo.


The quirky wizard is in Conan the Barbarian. 

I do not at all acknowledge the existence of the cheesy sequel.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 26, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Fantasy films....hmmmmmm.
> 
> Well, there's one I remember from my childhood that I really liked. It was called "7 Faces of Dr. Lao", and concerned a very odd travelling circus, run by a very old and mysterious Chinese gentleman, in the Old West.
> 
> ...


OMG I actually forgot Time Bandits???  How is that possible?  This has to be one of the greats!  I think that I may have to pay penance and watch it this evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Wonderful film, loved the story, the characters (the Robin Hood one makes me laugh every time), the scenery and props, and pure, unadulterated evil!  On that note, don't forget the Adventures of Baron Munchausen...

The others you mention I haven't heard of (well not counting Field of Dreams) but the 7 Faces of Dr. Lao sounds interesting, I'll have to see about that one.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2003)

This is spooky....every time I think of one, someone else beats me to the list.

I guess I'll add "Journey to the Center of the Earth"....the James Mason version.
It was one of the first movies I saw as a kid, and the new DVD release really takes me back there.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 26, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> This is spooky....every time I think of one, someone else beats me to the list.
> 
> I guess I'll add "Journey to the Center of the Earth"....the James Mason version.
> It was one of the first movies I saw as a kid, and the new DVD release really takes me back there.


Is that the one that stars Pat Boone?  If so, great flick, at least I remember enjoying it and that's about all.  I don't recall much except the cavelike sets and the fact that he wore a vivid green velvet-like something, I don't know if it was a shirt or pants or what...odd what you remember isn't it?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Is that the one that stars Pat Boone? If so, great flick, at least I remember enjoying it and that's about all. I don't recall much except the cavelike sets and the fact that he wore a vivid green velvet-like something, I don't know if it was a shirt or pants or what...odd what you remember isn't it?


Yes, that's the one.....filmed at Carlsbad Caverns here in the States.  One of those oh so worthy cheesy movies. (I'm beginning to think that it's the cheesy ones that will live forever, I've already forgotten what happened in "Matrix Reloaded").


----------



## Marianne (Sep 27, 2003)

All time fantasy favs:

Dragonslayer
Princess Bride
The Baron and Time Bandits(anything Monty Python)
Field of Dreams
Labyrinth(ahhh, Bowie)
Lord of the Rings(so far I think they are great)
Last Star Fighter(oops, more sci fi maybe, but fun)
Wizard of Oz


I know there are more but that is all I can think of right now.

Marianne


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 27, 2003)

Ahh...Labyrinth!  What a great movie!  I loved all that puppet action...especially the tiny ones you had to really look to notice.  Plus when the big monster keeps complaining about the stink at the pits...hee hee what fun!

The Princess Bride is a classic...I'm Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!

You've reminded me of another one...Legend.  Wonderful cinematography in this one.  The make-up was also done so stylishly...the devil looked deliciously evil!  And who didn't want to cry watching the unicorn mourning it's mate??

One of the networks used to show The Wizard of Oz every year and we would sit down together as a family and watch it every year.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 27, 2003)

How could I have forgotten the Baron M.?

As for "The Wizard of Oz", I don't know that I could put it on my favorites list, although it is surely a classic.  The problem is, I generally have to stop watching when the flying monkeys arrive on the scene.  They creep me out way more than anything else I can think of, in or out of films.

And that's my true confession for the day.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 27, 2003)

Princess Bride...now there is indeed a classic.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 29, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> How could I have forgotten the Baron M.?
> 
> As for "The Wizard of Oz", I don't know that I could put it on my favorites list, although it is surely a classic. The problem is, I generally have to stop watching when the flying monkeys arrive on the scene. They creep me out way more than anything else I can think of, in or out of films.
> 
> And that's my true confession for the day.


I've known a lot of people who were frightened of those goofy little creatures, so you are not alone on that one.  They never scared me, but then again I had survived living with two older (extremely torturous) brothers so I was unlikely to be scared of much at all!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 30, 2003)

The funny thing about the flying monkeys is, I never realized that they are what bother me about "The Wizard of Oz" until a couple of years ago.  I always remembered that I hardly ever watched it all the way through, but I figured that I just got bored or something.  Then, I was watching the copy I bought for my mother for her birthday one year.  It was late at night, and I was watching in bed.  And the stupid beasts came on the screen and I realized that I was having to fight to keep myself from hiding under the covers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Stupid, with me a grown, adult woman and all.  But that was when I finally figured out that I was - and am - frightened of the stupid things.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2003)

Now all you have to figure out is:

Is it the fact that they're monkeys or is it because they fly?
Or is it just that silly fez and vest they wear?

Come on, let's get to the root of your irrational fear.
Personally, when I was a kid, I couldn't wait 'til they got to the flying monkey part.  What freaked me out was the fact that she wanted to go back to Black & White (Kansas).


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 1, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Now all you have to figure out is:
> 
> Is it the fact that they're monkeys or is it because they fly?
> Or is it just that silly fez and vest they wear?
> ...


Gnome - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's the flying part.  Can't be that they're monkeys (or apes) - I don't have a problem with them, in general.  And I don't think it's what they wear, although any self-respecting primate would wear those costumes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, yes, I always kind of wondered why she was so anxious to get back to the farm - and those tornados.


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk (Oct 1, 2003)

*Willow*

A lot of my favorits have been said, But I haven't heard anyone mention Willow.  Great movie, and if I may quote the brownies:

"I Stole the Baby!!!"

gEEk


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 1, 2003)

Sci-fi_gEEk said:
			
		

> A lot of my favorits have been said, But I haven't heard anyone mention Willow. Great movie, and if I may quote the brownies:
> 
> "I Stole the Baby!!!"
> 
> gEEk




I can't believe I forgot Willow!  One of the few fantasy films I've seen in the theatre in addition to on the small screen.  Very underrated film.  The sub-sections of their society is very nicely done.  I really enjoyed the female lead that kicks Val Kilmer's booty, can't remember the character - she's the head of the bad guy's army and his daughter as well...then there is the old-young witch, and the cool twist in the end...have to see it again.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ah, yes - Joanne Whalley-Kilmer, I think was the actress.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2004)

Well, I figure that any of the Lord of the Rings films will be up on this list...but I'd erally like to hear what others people would nominate. 

Conan the Barbarian is a particular favourite - it's just sheer mythology and symbolism, and the undercurrent tension between the worlds of James Earl Jones and Arnold Swarzanegger is just great. Some very well filmed scenes as well (especially at the beginning and the end). 

What about other films, though - how about Beastmaster - what about Krull? How about the various Sinbad films and Jason and Argonauts? Willow? Legend?

Which are the fantasy films that really stand out in the genre?

And, perhaps more importantly, are they properly representative of the genre - ie, is there too little and with the wrong them, to communicate what fantasy meansm and is as an experience?


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 3, 2004)

I just acquired Conan on DVD and love it!

As for others, Clash of The Titans (and anything else by Harrhausen)
The one with the most style must be Legend. 
Sword & Sorceror is another worth watching.

In saying that however, Fantasy has a serious problem in that, if most films are watched one after the other, they all blend into a melange of sword, leather, sandal and quest. It needs a serious injection of originality. Characterisation in most seems to be an afterthought and too reliant on the archetypal hero.
There are some fine films out there but I fear Fantasy's star (while at its peak with LOTR) may be about to dip below the horizon.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 4, 2004)

*May Jim Henson Rest in Peace*

"Dark Crystal" is often overlooked in fantasy film genre.  The work and imagination that went into that movie were incredible.  Jim Henson's love for storytelling, children, puppeteering, and imagination in general is sorely missed.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: May Jim Henson Rest in Peace*

Certainly agree on the loss of Jim Henson - but never actually watched Dark Crystal properly, though I've seen parts. Maybe something to hire out for the kids?


----------



## Marianne (Jan 4, 2004)

My all time fav after LOTR(of course)  would have to be Princess Bride.  I have lost track of how many times I have watched it.  The second place award goes to Ladyhawke...beautiful movie.  When I am in the mood for mayhem I enjoy a good hack and slash such as the Conan movies... Labyrinth, with David Bowie is a classic.  I remember being enthralled with Dragonslayer when it came out because there was really not much fantasy film to choose from back then.  I haven't seen it in many years so I am not sure how it stands up to today's special effects.

I have to disagree that fantasy films are becoming an endangered species.  I think the success of LOTR will spur other directors to make them.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 4, 2004)

> I have to disagree that fantasy films are becoming an endangered species. I think the success of LOTR will spur other directors to make them.


It's not that I think they will become an endangered species - quite the opposite in fact. It's my opinion that there will be a glut of second rate fantasy movies jumping on to the LOTR bandwagon. All you have to do is look at the number of low quality SciFi movies that followed in the wake of the first Star Wars film. The problem, as I see it, is that it will cause audiences (now caught by the lure LOTR) to drift away from the fantasy genre when these  start to appear. They will do more harm than good to the genre.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 4, 2004)

I have to agree with Marianne that "Ladyhawke" is a fine fantasy film. So are the two parts of LOTR that I have seen ("Fellowship" and "Return of the King"). Can we call "Time Bandits" fantasy? I think so, and I love that film. I'd also like to mention "Time After Time" (1979), starring Malcolm McDowell and Mary Steenburgen, in which H. G. Wells finds himself in contemporary San Francisco chasing after Jack the Ripper and finding love in the process. Great film.

Edit to add "7 Faces of Dr. Lao" (1964), which concerns a mysterious Asian circus in the old west.  This is a George Pal film and great fun.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 5, 2004)

I loved Ladyhawke.  One of my all-time favorites, not only for the story itself but for the superb acting by Rutger Hauer, Michelle Pfeiffer and Matthew Broderick, three of my favorites.  I can't recall who it was that played the evil cardinal but he certainly did a fine job as well.

The special effects were kept to a minimum and the meat of the story were character relationships.  

My biggest test of the 'quality' of a movie is "Can I watch it again and again?", regardless of the actual 'quality' of the filmmaking itself.  Since I've seen almost all of those posted here in this thread many times, I'd say are good quality fantasy films.  I have yet to see "The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao" but if I ever run accross a copy I will definitely check it out.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 5, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> It's not that I think they will become an endangered species - quite the opposite in fact. It's my opinion that there will be a glut of second rate fantasy movies jumping on to the LOTR bandwagon. All you have to do is look at the number of low quality SciFi movies that followed in the wake of the first Star Wars film. The problem, as I see it, is that it will cause audiences (now caught by the lure LOTR) to drift away from the fantasy genre when these start to appear. They will do more harm than good to the genre.


I'm not sure I agree with you on this one Foxbat.  Every filmmaker out there planning a fantasy has to be aware of the immense expense and time that was invested in the LOTR trilogy and will be wary of creating a poor copy.  I think it might make fantasy filmmakers work harder to live up to the standard that Peter Jackson created.  In fact, I am sure that the backers that filmmakers go to will make this part of the equation "Can you prove to me that you can make a film as good as LOTR that doesn't cost me as much or take as much time?".  Peter Jackson did a wonderful job of recreating one of the most beloved novels of our time.  A great deal of the success is the story itself.  All he did (I say 'all' but it was quite a lot) was to create a pretty faithful rendition of a very familiar story.  If the story itself had been bad, all the wonderful work  he did with costuming and setting and backgrounds and filming would have been a waste.  

Of course, we'll basically just have to wait and see where it does go.  I'm ever hopeful that subsequent fantasy films will be of a better quality than many in the past.  What we might see is that more successful fantasy novels will be translated - since the stories are already there and familiar to the readers, creating an automatic audience.

I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Allyn (Jan 6, 2004)

There're third-rate movies in all genre's being released all the time.  Whether or not it is in the fantasy genre remains to be seen.

However, LotR has been a very successful film, and the question is whether any other film could live up to the hype.  As it was said, in a few years we'll see a lot of fantasy films come out.  The odd one will be good, however, (IMO) most'll just be similar rip-off's of the LotR theme?  why?  money.  Simple as that.  why take a chance on an idea which could possibly backfire and leave you with 50 million debt on that film when all you need is someone to write a similar story and include the words "best since LotR" somewhere in the trailer, and you're set.  Sit back and watch the money come in.


----------



## jerchar (Jan 9, 2004)

my favorite is Excalibur starring Sam Neil as Merlin.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 10, 2004)

For the originality I'd go for these:
Ladyhawke
Princess Bride 
and yes 7 faces of Dr. Lao.

There are many books on fantasy out there that can be turned into films as good as LoTR, but would they go to all the expense?

I'm still waiting for DragonRiders of Pern to come out at some point...


----------



## finvarre (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

My 5 fav fantasy films are:
Ladyhawke, dir. Richard Donner (quite strange nobody mentioned it on this thread I think the screenplay - written by Joan Vinge or based on her story, I'm not sure which one -was superb;
Willow -already mentioned here, director Ron Howard
Conan the Barbarian, dir. George Miller
Excalibur, directed by John Boorman - I think his version of the Arthurian legends was the most compelling of those that are available on screen;
And now I'd have to add LOTR, dir. Peter Jackson, and preferably in an extended version, too!
I could add some Japanese films as well, but most of my favs - like Kurosawa are not really fantasy cause there is no magic in them, 'just' the samurais.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

no dark crystal ? awesome film

love all the others what about hawk the slayer also amazingly cheesy, machine gun bow firing from an elf sound familiar mr jackson you naughty boy.

Ladyhawk s one of my all time favourites, also the little popularised animation black cauldron amazing

Am a big fan of the original jason and th argonaughts harry hauson amazing stop motion animator look v dated now but the skeletons still amaze me, they were soooo cool.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Obviously I must say Lord of the Rings trilogy first.
 I really love Dungeons and Dragons too, Snails is a great charecter dont you agree? 
 I also enjoyed Labyrinthe, Dark Crystal, Willow ,Excalaber.
 The film Merlin was great!
 More: Dragon heart 1and 2, Ladyhawk, the one with a young Tom Cruise... Legend I think it is called.
 One I must push although it is a cartoon is FLIGHT OF DRAGONS, anybody else seen it, it is too great for words.


----------



## Alysheba (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Lord Of The Rings
Clash Of The Titans
The Last Unicorn (I know it's a cartoon, but I loved it)
Labyrinth
Dark Crystal


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Spawn


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Haven't seen 'Flight of Dragons' kyektulu.  When was that released?

I really enjoyed Dark Crystal, Ladyhawk, Willow and Labyrinthe.  

Never Ending Story was a lovely movie and had a great title song by Limahl.
Will probably spend the rest of the night humming and/or singing that now!

Have only been able to see the first film of LOTR so far.  Hopefully, will be able to get the complete set eventually.


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Clash of the Titans
Dark Crystal
Labyrinth
Legend
LOTR
Sword in the Stone
Willow


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

As most of my fav fanatsy films have been mentioned I'll add slightly darker works, perhpas more SF than fantasy:

The Crow.
Dark City.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				Rosemary said:
			
		

> Have only been able to see the first film of LOTR so far.  Hopefully, will be able to get the complete set eventually.


Really? a little surpised at that mate...... 

Needless to say I've seen all the LOTR films seeing that I starred in one of the leading roles.... 

Actually, got the trilogy on VHS the other day for under $15 at a Video sale, pretty good Huh?..


----------



## MoonLover (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Mine have to be;
Labyrinth, Neverending Story, LOTR's, Dark City, Tale Of A Vampire, Warlock. Also a little NZ film called The Navigator.

Karen


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

What's The Navigator about Karen?... 

I saw Whale Rider and thought it was very good...


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

*Rosemary the cartoon Flight Of Dragons I cannot give you an exact date when it was released but it must of been early 80's because I was very young when I first watched it!
I have seen it repeated once on Fox Kids here in uk, so I am praying that it comes out on DVD as most of the old cartoons are (I purchased the box set of Dungeons And Dragons a few months ago, they never make it home...) fingers crossed it does get released.
 If you get the oppertunity watch it you wont be let down! 
*


----------



## Auer (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

I'm just crazy about fantasy films. It's difficult to say what's best, but I think that Conan the barbarian is at the top of my list. Then perhaps comes The Legend and Excalibur. Other favourites are Willow, Ladyhawke, Neverending story (as a kid I was crazy about it), Warlock and  Flesh and Blood - and of course polish With Fire and Sword (maybe it's more a historical film). And of course LOTR trilogy


----------



## MoonLover (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> What's The Navigator about Karen?...
> 
> I saw Whale Rider and thought it was very good...


 
The Navigator is about a group of villagers during the time of the black plague in medieval Europe. They fall through a portal and end up in modern day times. It's an excellently played and produced little film. I think it was released in the eighties sometime. I don't know if it has ever appeared on DVD. I loved Whale Rider as well.

Karen


----------



## lizzybob (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

LOTR (of course)
Labyrinth ... Just gotta love Bowie and the puppets are amazing!
Never Ending Story ... only the first one mind!
Willow


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

here are a few of my favs in no particular order

LOTR (of course)
Legend
Princess Bride
Labrynth
Dark Crystal (cracking)
Willow and ladyhawk

oh yeah anyone else remember the Story teller, nto I admit a film but was amazing doen by the jim henson lot, with john hurt as the story teller have both of the vids and is absolutley amazing used to love atching as a kid and am so happy i have it now, in fact may watch when i get home.


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Krull and Labrynth Defenitly

What about Flash Gordon does that count or is it too sci-fi


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Really? a little surpised at that mate......
> 
> Needless to say I've seen all the LOTR films seeing that I starred in one of the leading roles....
> 
> Actually, got the trilogy on VHS the other day for under $15 at a Video sale, pretty good Huh?..


Sorry, I missed this post of yours. Not too keen on going to the movies on my own, so have to wait for the films to reach the TV.

I shall have to remedy that and see all of the LOTR's, especially as *you *star in them. OBTW saw a darling figurine of 'Gollum' in a speciality shop yesterday. Now I am not sure if I should save up for the trilogy or the figurine  
Am getting on really well with the script!  I do hope it will meet with your approval!


----------



## star_song (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

I loved Legend jus watched it yesterday ha! Young Tom cruise indeed. I love alot of films mentioned here like the dark crystal, the princess bride, labyrinth, lotr, never ending story, dungeons and dragons, the last unicorn and virtually all of the above. I do not know however if any of you have seen Little Nemo's Adventures in Slumberland... I loved that!


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Rosemary, I'm sure the Script will make Mr T very jealous... 

Actually I've often been descirbed as resembling a darling figurine...


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				Rosemary said:
			
		

> OBTW saw a darling figurine of 'Gollum' in a speciality shop yesterday. Now I am not sure if I should save up for the trilogy or the figurine
> Am getting on really well with the script! I do hope it will meet with your approval!


 
I got a gollum figurine when i bought the two towers 4 disc special edition it now watches the television in the living room


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				sanityassassin said:
			
		

> I got a gollum figurine when i bought the two towers 4 disc special edition it now watches the television in the living room


SSSHHH Sanity, don't tell 'em the MasterPlan yet DOH!!.....


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> SSSHHH Sanity, don't tell 'em the MasterPlan yet DOH!!.....


 
dont worry i didnt mention the mind control chip inside D'OH


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				sanityassassin said:
			
		

> dont worry i didnt mention the mind control chip inside D'OH


And that's only the tip of the iceberg... 
*MUWHAHAA!!!!*

*EDIT* Apologies for the slight derailment of this thread folks, will endevaour to focus back onto the topic at hand..


----------



## kaneda (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Well back to the forum topic 

I'm going for:
the lord of the rings trilogy (but I request that the last 20 minutes of return of the king be edited out )
The dark crystal 
and clash of the titans


----------



## nixie (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*

Wizard of Oz
Labrynth
Willow
Dark Crystal
LOTR


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Fantasy Films*



			
				nixie said:
			
		

> Wizard of Oz
> Labrynth
> Willow
> Dark Crystal
> LOTR


 
Love those picks Nixie, Ill "ditto" them!


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Dec 27, 2006)

*Fantasy Films.*

Fantasy films can be so hard to come by, they really are a quiet film genre, so I am after reccomedations from you all.

I have the 3 LOTR

Earthsea  Beastmaster  The Last Unicorn  Watership Down  Van Helsing  The 13th Warrior  The Scorpion King  Gulliver's Travels

probably more but I canna remember too well, so anyone else got recommendations?


----------



## Stenevor (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Conan the Barbarian is a must if youve never seen it. Great fight scenes and a brilliant soundtrack. Excalibur is a good version of the King Arthur story. I also remember enjoying Legend which has a fantastic look to it and Willow which is more family friendly and had a few laughs. One film I havent seen for years is Hawk the Slayer which I loved as a kid but have a feeling it might look pretty poor nowadays.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Darned near anything Ray Harryhausen was connected with: *The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad*, *Jason and the Argonauts*, *The Golden Voyage of Sinbad*, *Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger*, *Clash of the Titans*, *The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms*, *20 Million Miles to Earth* (the two last are ostensibly sf, but much closer to fantasy, really). Then there's "contemporary fantasy": *Death Takes a Holiday*, *On Borrowed Time*, *Outward Bound*, etc. There's the "lost race" fantasies, such as *She* (which has been filmed so many times I've lost count). There's *The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao*, a flawed but quite wonderful film (with one -- or several -- of the few truly great performances by Tony Randall, whom I do not particularly like, generally speaking). 

It depends partly on your definition of "fantasy". If you're meaning strictly the "faux-mediaeval" sort of fantasy, that's comparatively recent. If you mean that which has a fantastic (i.e., magical) element to it, to differentiate it from sf, then it's a pretty broad field, even if you exclude horror, ghost stories, etc. I'll try to cobble up a list of those I'm aware of, once I know more what criteria you're looking for.....


----------



## Pyan (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

_Red Sonja, Never-Ending Story, Jabberwocky, Dark Crystal, Eragon, the Last Unicorn, Time Bandits, Zathura, Jumanji, Pagemaster_:  Most available on DVD/Video.
Good Hunting!


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

ALso if you start with *the Scorpion King* you have to finish with *the Mummy* and *the Mummy Returns.* And of course, there were sevel versions of *the Mummy. *Not only the original with Boris Karloff but a version from Hammer Films and many others. You could also search on the internet for Dragon films and once you filter out the Kung Fu movies there still should be quite a few left.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Krull.

Fairly short list, but the rest beat me too it


----------



## ras'matroi (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

There are a lot of animes that can be considered fantasy e.g. Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Well, i do rememeber that _Underworld_ was funny. Better than Van Helsing at least. _Spirited away_ is a good suggestion  _Star Wars_ (original trilogy).
I liked _The Incredibles, _despite it being a kids film. Try _E.T._ and _Pirates of the Carribean_ if you haven't already. Oh, and_ The Princess Bride_ is one of my all time favorites in fantasy films


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Ah you reminded me, Krull, Pirates Of The Caribean 1 + 2, Spirited Away, Legend, The Never Ending Story, Time Bandits, Labyrinth, The Dark Crystal, those I also had, ta for the reminder but I will look into the suggestions that I do not know of.

Cheers very much.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Willow
Princess Bride
Pirates OTC
Shrek
Indian int he Cupboard
Green Mile 
are my favs, oh and The 10th Kingdom - it's a miniseries.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

I'm also surprised that no one has mentioned *Dragonslayer* (1981). Of course, if you don't mind subtitles, the field expands considerably, as well, with such odd masterpieces as *The Exterminating Angel* (Luis Bunuel), a surrealistic but quite powerful piece, or *Last Year at Marienbad*, which can be seen as a film about memory, or a time-travel piece, or one on alternate dimensions... 

Ángel exterminador, El (1962)

Last Year at Marienbad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or *La Belle et la Bete *(1946), by Jean Cocteau, certainly one of the most beautiful film productions of a fairy tale ever done; several of Kurosawa's films might fall into this category; and there are films from nearly every country that could certainly be classed as "fantasy", either the "heroic fantasy" type, or the more delicate types of fantasy (dream narrative, fable, fairy tale, urban fantasy, contemporary fantasy...). Ingmar Bergman's *The Seventh Seal* (1957) and *Fanny and Alexander* (1982) have a great deal of fantasy to them, often sliding from the everyday world of their characters into realms where the real and the unreal become indistinguishable. And then there are the silent films.....

So, again, it depends on what you're looking for; but as far as fantasy in film is concerned, there's a wealth of the stuff, if you don't narrow down the definition to simply the "sword-and-sorcery" type....


----------



## Mouse (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Dungeons and Dragons? I know lots of people say it's crap but I quite like it! 
Also just seen Pom Poko which is weird but good!


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Yeah Dungeons and Dragons the film wasn't too bad, I rather enjoyed it myself. Well said. 

Hey nout wrong with being the odd one out!


----------



## BookStop (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Remember Ladyhawk with Matt Broderick and Rutger Hauer? I haven't seen it in ages, but I used to love that film.

What was the movie starring David Bowie? It's on the tip of tongue, but....agh can't quite get to it.

Had to look it up on imdb - it was Labyrinth, already mentioned


----------



## ras'matroi (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Totally forgot about Hero


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

The David Bowie film that is balancing so precariously in the tip of your tongue would be. if I am not mistaken *Labyrinth*.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

Krull was a favourite of mine I loved it when I was younger and still enjoy it when it occasionally appears on tv. Labyrinth was good, Conan the Barbarian is a must for fantasy film legend was ok Willow is a classic and The princess bride is ok. The Beastmaster and ladyhawk were ok and Dragonheart was a reasonable film. I can agree with mouse I liked Dungeons and Dragons too.


----------



## Blue Tyson (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Fantasy Films.*

The Sword and the Sorcerer.  The Beastmaster.


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 15, 2007)

I think that Princess Bride is indeed great fun, but I think that in the comic Fantasy-genre we shouldn't forget Willow, which in my humble opinion shouldn't just be rememberd because of some advantages in SFX.

But not all fantasy is Swords and Sorcery or plays in a medieval setting... I'm thinking of Hellboy, for example. A movie I really like and plays in a contemporary setting.

Unfortunately is a good book not automatically an assurance for a good movie; I'll just mention the mini-series Earthsea...


----------



## swish (Jun 15, 2007)

ilthaniel said:


> I think that in the comic Fantasy-genre we shouldn't forget Willow
> 
> Unfortunately is a good book not automatically an assurance for a good movie; I'll just mention the mini-series Earthsea...


 
I will second both these statements! About Willow: My first crush was Mad Martigan. He was something of a Jack Sparrow character.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jun 15, 2007)

princess bride
labyrinth
i also like never ending story


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 15, 2007)

Photographing Fairies


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 15, 2007)

Depends on how narrow we want our definition of fantasy to be. Are we talking the "high fantasy" epic, such as LotR, and other films set in similar worlds? If so, that narrows the range considerably. What about other sorts of fantasy? LMA mentioned *The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao* -- what about *Outward Bound*, or *Death Takes a Holiday*, or *On Borrowed Time*? These are certainly fantasy -- they're by no means realism, nor can the possibly be included as sf, and all of them would be high on my list of great fantasy films.

Then there are odd ones like *The Adventures of Prince Achmed* (1929) which is straight from the Arabian Nights -- as is *The Thief of Bagdad* (either the 1924 Douglas Fairbanks film, which is a delight) or the 1940 film (which is one of the very few times a multiplicity of directors -- including Alexander Korda -- turned out one of the true classics of cinema).

And yes, I'd include most of Harryhausen's films as well. What about *Lost Horizon* (1937)? I'd have to put that one _very_ high on my list. And *Angels in the Outfield* or *The Bishop's Wife*? Both fantasy, but contemporary fantasy. (Or, for that matter, *It's a Wonderful Life*; what is _it_, if not fantasy?)

I'd also include *La Belle et la bête*, as done by Jean Cocteau. You can't get a much more magical (and faithful to genuine fairy-tale) film than that. Miyazaki's *Spirited Away* is another I'd put very high on the list. Or *Curse of the Cat People* -- which is not a horror film (as opposed to *Cat People*, which _can_ fit into that category). It's one of the best examples of the magical world of a child's imagination I've ever seen. *The Ghost and Mrs. Muir* (which is just a lovely film, period), or *Bell, Book, and Candle*? *Harvey*? *She*? (I'm thinking the 1935 version, with Helen Gahaghan.) *Fanny and Alexander*? *Pan's Labyrinth*? *Portrait of Jennie*?

Or how about *The Wizard of Oz*? (And, yes, I'd include things like *Dragonslayer*, *Ladyhawke*, and *Dark Crystal*, too.)

I'm wondering if Jerchar isn't mixing the two? *Merlin* was the one with Sam Neill (at least, if we're talking about the production that had Rutger Hauer, Martin Short, Helena Bonham Carter, and John Gielgud in it), *Excalibur* was the John Boorman film with Nigel Terry as Arthur and Nicol Williamson as Merlin (unless *Merlin* was retitled at some point).


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 15, 2007)

Photographing Fairies is that rare commodity that comes along and stays with us like a cool breeze on a summer's day, and is just as quickly gone to adjust its policies. A seed has been planted and the questions we are left with take us back to a time of innocence, longing and understanding. Is there a place, a clearing, a glen that houses such things? We can only wish...
INTERESTED NOW JD?


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 15, 2007)

Ah, yes... that reminds me: *Dreamchild*. An odd blending, that, but with a great deal of charm and a lot of magic to it... and it's the only time I've actually seen something approaching Tenniel's illustrations as they are brought to life... You know, if you actually look at those critters, they're both funny, amusing... and scary as hell!

Ben: I've yet to see *Photographing Fairies*. Every time I've attempted to watch the thing, something has gone haywire. *sigh* It may be like *West Side Story*, where I had to keep attempting to see it for about 30 years before I actually got to watch more than a snatch or two of the film.... (And yes, I can be _very_ patient..... )


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 15, 2007)

You will like it JD
It is everything Hollywood abhors,low-key,sparse FX,no run of the mill ending
and poignant


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Well most of the above movies I've seen, and loved! 

Dragonheart is one of my favorites, too. 

And Time Bandits! I love that movie!

Clash of the Titans scared the crap out of me when I was little. I miss that old school type of animation (claymation?). They should use that and puppets a lot more in movies. Of course, Jason and the Argonauts didn't scare me, but that movie was awesome! I also loved the 13th warrior, but that wasn't really fantasy per se...

And LOTR was a great movie, all of them, but waaaaaaaaay tooo looong....dese3rvingly so, but I can't sit through them like I can Star Wars!

As for the best, I don't know if these are the best fantasy, but I like 'em:

The Warrior and the Sorcoress with David Carradine has always been one of my favs, and Red Sonja. 

Does Highlander count as fantasy?


----------



## jezelf (Jun 16, 2007)

jerchar said:


> my favorite is Excalibur starring Sam Neil as Merlin.




(from what I have seen of the Sam Neil one ) I prefer Nicol Williamson as Merlin in John Boorman's Excalibur -  a great part for him.  Williamson underplayed it brilliantly as a wise old fool - always loved the part when he's trying to catch the fish, it slips out his hands and he looses his balance in the water - "remember! There's always something cleverer than yourself! " Much more multi faceted and well played than anyone I've seen since. I like he way he speaks his lines - original. Many other fine Actors in that film, mostly before they became famous - The great Helen Mirren, ever so respected Patrick Stewart, also Gariel Byrne, Liam Neeson in that too among others.

I wasn't interested in watching the Sam Neil one. I can't say which is better because I haven't seen that one. I wasn't too keen on Sam Neil, didnt think the part suited his acting. He's great in something like Jurassic Park, but Merlin?? I did see some clips but the script sounded bad and I didnt like the costume design either. Looked like production value of everything was a bit on the cheap side - I guess I prefered the John Borman's merlin, the  costume design was probably a bit cheap for him too, but it didn't look like it was trying to be anything more than earthy and simple, back to mother nature and the loss of the gods "the old ways" and the beginning of Christianity added more to the feel which felt more authenic to me - that but that just my opinion  - I thought his metal skull-cap was great.

I liked 13th Warrior - but felt like it was lacking in something...though King Arthur was a big disapointment. Even Ray Winstone's superior presence couldn't help that out. Love the subject matter, the angle of a more roman influence background to the story that Excalibur didn't have, the visuals, shame about most of the acting and script. Clive Owen as Arthur? Sack the casting. He's great in Sin City & Closer, I just didnt think he could deliver as Arthur -probably because I was so impressed with Nigel Terry's performance in Excalibur.

300 & Gladiator, The Last Samurai, Braveheart ( actually are those 'historical fiction' ?) anyway I'm sneaking them in cos they are great!

Can Highlander (only the orignal movie all the rest were bad follow ups) be credited as fantasy? Another classic, despite some oddities of various accents contradicting stated nationalites but hey!- its fantasy! 

LOTR of course. I know - another one saying it, but I couldn't help myself . I particualry like that it brought the fantasy genre to a wider audience, away from any clichéd preconceptions of mainstream audiences like Conan or Legend , Neverending Story and Labyrinth which are all entertaining and good in their own ways (room for everyone!) . I suspect LOTR (and the rest) has Gladiator to thank for paving the way, both brilliant films...so glad theres not a sequel to Gladiator - yeah I know he's dead, but hollywood  has a habbit of screwing up a good story in the pursuit of milking the audience for more money - Highlander 2 & 3 are exhibits A & B

King Kong (Peter Jackson) & Pirates of the Caribbean lot ok for this thread?  I'm not a big follower of Harry Potter, but you can't deny they're great entertaining films too.

Time Bandits was great - so many good scenes, - Micheal Palin " - the personal problem... it's coming back!" and John Cleese as Robin Hood " So you're robbers are you? Jolly good. Jolly good indeed! "  with the nice touch of the Mona Lisa in their swag bag - the line that always sticks in my head for some reason is: "Mum! Dad! Don't touch it - it's eeevviilll!!"

Sinbad films, Jason and the Argonauts, Clash of the Titians - yeah! anything connecting Ray H H is good like that. Dark Crystal is one of my favs too - I hear 'they' are making a sequel.

Ying xiong aka _"Hero"_ is fantastic. Recently voted as one of the "50 films to see before you die" on a TV show here in the UK.

Still need to see Pan's Labyrinth, hear its great.

I guess I had anything with sword in it classed as fantasy! Some probably not _really_ fantasy in the way of LOTR - anyway good thread.

Jez


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 16, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> I miss that old school type of animation (claymation?).


 
Eeeeep! Dustie, go wash your mouth! 

No, that's stop-motion animation using small figures with armatures, and (if I remember correctly) the maximum you could move anything on them was 1/16th of an inch per frame... usually much, much less. (Claymation is an offshoot of the process, but frankly requires much less detail work in general.)

I don't know if you've ever heard Ray Harryhausen telling the story of animating the hydra sequence from *Jason and the Argonauts*, but it's no wonder the man went bald.... Having to keep track of which head he moved what way from frame to frame, especially when he was constantly being interrupted by the telephone while was setting up a shot.... Talk about the patience of Job!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 16, 2007)

Wallace and Gromit is fantasy I think,and I love them


----------



## Rawled Demha (Jun 16, 2007)

fantasy in what way? 

i agree they rock, but im not sure if they can be classed as fantasy - they lack the surreal....im open to persuasion tho


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 16, 2007)

jezelf said:


> I guess I had anything with sword in it classed as fantasy! Some probably not _really_ fantasy in the way of LOTR - anyway good thread.
> 
> Jez



Uhm... Do you include lightsabers in your definition of swords?..  Not that the Star Wars cycle isn't strongly influenced by fantasy themes..


----------



## jezelf (Jun 16, 2007)

I did hesitate in putting down SW 

Well if you look at the IMDB site they do have Star Wars saga under Fantasy. I would like to say yes  - but I see SW as a Space Opera, and in the context of what I think this thread is about - and this site, would have parked it in the SF side of things.

But you're right it is classic hero, old wise man, big dark omen Fantasy stuff dressed up...and it was after all " a long time ago...." - who knows - maybe around our medieval period on earth!


----------



## Urien (Jun 16, 2007)

Excalibur is my favourite after LOTR


----------



## Connavar (Jun 16, 2007)

*Braveheart* i think is the best fantasy i have seen. 

Sure its historical fiction but thats almost a subgenre of fantasy these days. 

*300* - actionwise its the best movie i have seen. that slow mo spear feast scene is mindblowing.
*The Gladiator*
*Zatochi*
*Azumi I,II*
*Higlander *- the first one was very cool.
*Hellboy*
*Blade I,II* -  
*Vampire Hunter D* - coolest animation movie ever.
*Hero *


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 17, 2007)

Clash of the Titans, hands down is my favorite.
Spartacus
Jason and the Argonauts
Gladiator
Any Sinbad movie, I agree with the OP- they were great.
Robin Hood

One that is definitely not on my list? The D&D flick with the Wayans brother.


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 17, 2007)

jezelf said:


> And it was after all " a long time ago...." - who knows - maybe around our medieval period on earth!



I have a few friends who live roleplay Star Wars, and one of them calculated that "a long time ago" is about our 17th century... I think that's what he meant, anyway...


----------



## Sibeling (Jun 17, 2007)

Neverending Story is a really great film - I loved it when I was a child, the white dragon was so cute!


----------



## 2nddan (Jun 18, 2007)

Rawled Demha said:


> fantasy in what way?
> 
> i agree they rock, but im not sure if they can be classed as fantasy - *they lack the surreal*....im open to persuasion tho



If fantasy is based on the surreal, _What Dreams May Come_ has to be included. I wonder about death a lot, this film really made me think ...... and hope.
I needed to add, I love my wife tremendously, and the thought of only getting to spend a limited number of years with her hurts me, watch the ending of this film and you'll see what hope this film gave me.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 18, 2007)

ooo 2nddan,you are so right there.
How could I forget that one


----------



## Quokka (Jun 18, 2007)

Alot of great movies mentioned so far,

I hadn't thought of _Groundhog Day_ but in the same vein as _Its a Wonderful Life_ I suppose it is and its a great movie.

I really, really have to get around to watching _Princess Mononoke_ one of these days but _Spirited Away_ was very good and beautiful art work.

_Wizard of Oz_? and I'll be mentioning _The City of Lost Children_ (Cité des enfants perdus, La) when I finally put my 10 SF movies up but maybe it belongs more here? _The Crow_ was another good movie just a shame about the sequels and _Aladdin_ is probably my favourite pre CGI Disney.

Although they're not my favourites I do think they're doing a very good job with the Harry Potter movies, with some excellent casting.

If it stretches to superheroes I still love the 89 Batman movie. As a kid seeing the 60's camp Batman and Robin reinvisaged as this dark, realistic (well more so) crime fighter was a real treat.

Yet again I'm given a reason to mention _Hercules Returns , _although the movie itself isnt fantasy. Its about a group of people doing voice over for a 60's Italian muscle movie (Hurcules) and most of the movie takes place there. Its low brow certainly and the storyline is just there to set up the voice over scenes but its also very funny in places.


----------



## Quokka (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe Fantasy but maybe not 'Great Fantasy' still I'll add _Ever After,_ the retelling of Cinderella with Drew Barrymore in it_._ I didn't think I'd enjoy this at all (my wife loves it) but I've got to admit I did enjoy it.

I don't think any movie has got the fantasy/humour mix as right as _Princess Bride_ (though _Shrek_ had a real go at it) but I thought _Ever After_ did enough things right; casting, giving Cinderella a more independant/ self relient attitude and the humour to atleast ensure it was an enjoyable DVD hire.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jun 18, 2007)

_Princess Bride top film _


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes I have to agree with Ladyhawk and Princess Bride.  Labyrinth is also a great film.  Can we classify Brotherhood of the Wolf as historical  foreign fantasy maybe?  Its a great film and well worth "reading"  Whatever you do don't watch it in English but instead watch it with French subtitles


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 21, 2007)

Two movies from my childhood: The Never Ending Story and The Dark Crystal

Favourite most recent fantasy movie: all 3 LOTR


----------



## Fried Egg (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm suprised no one's mentioned "Hawk the Slayer"...A classic fantasy movie.

When considering fantasy in the widest sense, I would have to include "Groundhog Day" as a great fantasy film because it was a great movie.


----------



## manephelien (Aug 6, 2007)

The LotR movies are wonderful, particularly the EE DVDs.

I loved Princess Bride too.

I like the Harry Potter movies as entertainment, but I'm not sure we'll remember them in 50 years. Two classics that were old already when I was a kid were The Wizard of Oz and Mary Poppins. I love both.


----------



## gully_foyle (Aug 6, 2007)

The Princess Bride is definitely a great film, but it is the Spinal Tap of the fantasy/adventure genre. It is ever so irreverent.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention i thought_* Narnia*_ movie was pretty good.


----------



## roddglenn (Aug 6, 2007)

Lots of great movies already mentioned.  What about Excalibur too?  Surreal in places with Carl Orff's fantastic Carmina Burana track played as King Arthur and the Knights charge into battle hopelessly outnumbered.


----------



## iansales (Aug 6, 2007)

*Beastmaster*! And *Beastmaster 2*! 

Oh, and *Red Sonja*, and *Krull*. But *Krull* was good.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 6, 2007)

Ah, yes... *Krull*.... Wonky film. Very flawed, but also very good in many ways. That one I'll always have a fondness for; for anyone who hasn't seen it, I suggest watching it... then giving it a little time and watching it again; I think you'll find there's a lot more to that film than it seems first time around...


----------



## iansales (Aug 6, 2007)

It's a classic. Bernard Bresslaw with one eye! Francesca Annis as a spider woman! It's like someone set out to make a bog-standard high fantasy film, but had no real idea of what cliches they needed to throw in. So they ended up with something that almost transcends the genre


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 6, 2007)

*Clash Of The Titans* definitely. I watched it with my dad after school and it was and still is an amazing movie. I have it on DVD and watch it still. Medusa scared me no end then.

I love the *Sinbad* movies. Yes, it's nothing like what they could do now but I'll never forget the statue coming alive and dancing. Those movies never fail to cheer me up.

The first *Conan* movie with James Earl Jones and the first *Beastmaster* movie. Conan had a beautiful soundtrack and as has been pointed out some very well done scenes. Beastmaster had those strange people that looked like walking cloaks (they still creep me out) and the two ferrets. What's not to love there?

*Ladyhawke* and *Princess Bride* have been favourites for a very long time. Two beautiful movies that for me are as good today as they were then, especially Ladyhawke. It's not possible to forget the scene in the barn where the sun rises and comes in through the chinks.

Then there's *Mary Poppins* and *The Wizard of Oz*. Love the books and love the movies still after all the years. Yellow brick roads and spoons full of sugar. Sidewalk art that comes to life and magic shoes. And Munchhkins. What would we do without them in our lives.

*Dark Crystal*, *Labyrinth *and *Willow*. They seem to come in together when I think of them. Maybe because the Goblin King looked like he might fit intp the world of the Dark Crystal. I hear there is going to be a sequel and Brian Froud is working on too. David Bowie did a very good job as the Goblin King. Who'd have thought.

Right at the top for me would be *City Of Lost Children*. Amazing, amazing, amazing movie. The city all metal and sunset coloured with water in the most unexpected placed. Great casting and very good acting and that child who never did anything but eat and burp his way throughout the whole entire movie.

*Manuscript From The Saragossa* which is black & white and essentially a story within a story within a story within a story. Very surreal.

Am going to add *13th Warrior* here. For me it's very much a fantasy movie and a very well done one at that. There were good actors and I love the attitude of the Vikings towards life. And that long fire serpent in the mist down the mountains.


----------



## roddglenn (Aug 6, 2007)

Actually yes, the 13th Warrior is much underrated in my opinion - I absolutely love it.


----------



## Mary Hoffman (Aug 6, 2007)

Has anyone seen Michel Gondry's The Science of Sleep with Gael Garcia Bernal and Charlotte Gainsbourg?

Mary


----------



## Jack (Aug 7, 2007)

The Dark Crystal – Used to scare the living smeg out of me when I was 5 – Brilliant!
Liked Watership down and Legend quite a bit – Even if the last did have Tom turd in it. Labyrinth is another classic and rather unforgettable in a good way and Never ending story, the first one, the others stank a bit, like Hawk the slayer – Shudder.

Theirs not that many good fantasy films from a modern view point, far to many PC issues and the like e.g. canny scare the little unns – Quite pathetic really. Then there is funding issues, I’m a bit shocked newline had the guts to invest such time and ‘money’ in lotr’s, glad they did though.


----------



## manephelien (Aug 8, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> The Princess Bride is definitely a great film, but it is the Spinal Tap of the fantasy/adventure genre. It is ever so irreverent.



Irreverent is good.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 8, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> *Clash Of The Titans* definitely. I watched it with my dad after school and it was and still is an amazing movie. I have it on DVD and watch it still. Medusa scared me no end then.
> 
> I love the *Sinbad* movies. Yes, it's nothing like what they could do now but I'll never forget the statue coming alive and dancing. Those movies never fail to cheer me up.
> 
> ...



Yep The Vikings made the 13th Warrior interesting.  They felt real rather than usual parody of Vikings.


----------



## Stone (Aug 13, 2007)

Great thread this, some "classics" from my past popping up.

*Clash of the Titans*
*Jason and the Argonauts*
*Conan the Barbarian* - just love the score on this film, remembered trying to record it on my tape player back in the eighties so i could listen to it over and over 
*The Sword and the Sorcerer* - the poor man's Conan some may say but i'll watch it again and again just for the cool sword
*Hawk the Slayer* - unfortunately have watched this recently and it was no where near as good as i remembered from my youth 
*Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger* - favourite Sinbad movie, earliest memory of my going to the movies with my Dad for the Saturday matinee double bill - pretty sure the other movie was one the 70s Spider-man movies 
*Excalibar* - great film, great score very under-rated movie and far, far superior to the 30 minutes i managed to watch of *Merlin!*


----------



## iansales (Aug 13, 2007)

See here for more titles. Just remembering some of the eighties ones I watched makes me cringe


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah... now, that's a handy little thing. Thanks, Ian!


----------



## Fried Egg (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this already but I saw *Night Watch* last night and it was an excellent dark fantasy thriller. Based on a series of books which I haven't read but it was excellently done.


----------

